# 1yr progress on da beast....



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

started like this.....








then theses....








no more running boards or trim....








got the yaks....









just cant wait to be able to do more!!!!!!!


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice Matt!


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Just gotta find the time !


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice Rides there man, here's another pic of it.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Sweet looking truck. Ya need the hitch haul on the front or back to hold your coolers and poles.


----------



## roosterred (Jul 23, 2007)

nice really nice


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

got the hitch haul....its on the ground to get access to the back of the truck, thanks for posting that picture chris. hope to see yall in the sand again.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

nice looking ride


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

just another update....had a custom bumper fabbed up, 3 hella lights, new front end and hella head lights, diamond clear light housings, fully coated bumpers and under carriage. and dad (LDL) and i did the u-joints today.


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

bad ***


----------

